
A collection of essays about why online communities end up the way they do - networked
https://dbohdan.com/wiki?name=How+Internet+communities+function
======
Animats
Some good essays there. Especially the one about Hacker News.

The Lessons of Lucasfilm's Habitat remains a classic.

